# تبادل الخبرة والرد على الاسئلة فى مجال معالجة الصرف الصناعي والصحي والبيئة



## اشرف رفاعى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اسجل شكري وتقديري لادارة الموقع ولجميع الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء المبدعين 
وانا من المتابعين لهذا الملتقى الرائع وفي كل وقت ادخل الموقع اشعر بالتقصير والخجل
ارى من يعطي ويمنح العلم ولا ينتظر شئ سوى الاجر من الله ونظرا لضيق وقتي ترددت كثيرا فى طرح موضوع جديد , ولكن جاء الوقت لأكون فى خدمتكم فى هذا المجال حيث ان عملي مرتبط ولمدة 20 عاما بمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي ومجال الاستشارات البيئية , واسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا له ولا تنسونا بالدعاء وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على ما تقدمونه من خير يعكس الصورة الحقيقة للمسلم وحرصه على معاونة اخوانه 
اخوكم اشرف رفاعي قطب*


----------



## maidi (7 أكتوبر 2012)

أتمنى لك التوفيق
وشكراً لك لهذا الإطراء


----------



## محمود كمياء (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمنى التوفيق ودوام المواصلة


----------



## اشرف رفاعى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله ان ينفعنا جميعا بالعلم


----------



## اشرف رفاعى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كتاب رائع جدا باللغة العربية مصادر و معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي
سيتم رفع الاجزاء ان شاء الله اليكم الفصل الاول

مشاهدة المرفق Chp-1 - Introduction.pdf


----------



## محمود كمياء (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahlat (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم الاستاذ اشرف...شكرا لك


----------



## ahlat (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم الاستاذ اشرف... شكرا لك


----------



## che_eng_moody (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على الملف 
واتمنى ان حضرتك تفيدنا في مجال الصرف الصناعي لاني شغوف لمعرفه معلومات عن الصرف الصناعي


----------

